# Top 10 Houses to Avoid while Trick-or-Treating



## The Collector (Aug 7, 2005)

I think I've been to a few of those houses...


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

How about the kind with odd atmospheric behavior above JUST THAT HOUSE...

Or the one that has all the lights out, but the front door is open...


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Hell, I think I lived in most of them. I still here the voices telling people to "GET OUT"


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

That is funny!
I once moved into a house that after settling in, I could have sworn I heard a voice say," That's it! I AM LEAVING!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I painted the first floor of my Italianate house flat black then painted the rest of it with fancy pretty colors to attempt to make it seem to have a "Floating" effect at night.
then I tell people that originally this place began as a 1950 Turquiose and white camping traILER!
 It's a lie but it gets their mind working, then scaring them gets easier.(I mean they do have to be paying attention, don't they?)
See my house at : hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Jack Reaper said:


> That is funny!
> I once moved into a house that after settling in, I could have sworn I heard a voice say," That's it! I AM LEAVING!"


Must have been the wife. lol


----------

